# Lieutenant John W. McKinney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .
http://www.odmp.org/patch.php?id=4228&s=125

[/URL]Lieutenant John W. McKinney 
*Whitfield County Sheriff's Office*
*Georgia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 6, 2006
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 6, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant John McKinney suffered a fatal heart attack following a tactical shooting exercise at the department's range.

He was immediately transported to Hamilton Medical Center where he passed away.

Lieutenant McKinney is survived by his wife and two sons.
Agency Contact Information
Whitfield County Sheriff's Office
805 Professional Boulevard
Dalton, GA 30720

Phone: (706) 278-1233

_*Please contact the Whitfield County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

